# Dartmoor - any recommendations.



## davidod (May 28, 2005)

Hi All, 

During the course of a 10 day trip after Easter I will taking a route from The Eden Project in Cornwall to Exeter in Devon via Tavistock and Pricetown on Dartmoor. 

It occurred to me to look for a CL on Dartmoor but there were no obvious ones available. Does anyone have particular experience on this route either to recommend or indeed to avoid. I have no idea if this is unsuitable for a motorhome or even if it is a bit of a non-event. 

Any recommendations on either CLs or the route would be much appreciated.


----------



## bradleypark (Dec 31, 2007)

Looking at the size of your motorhome you will be limited as many of the roads are narrow and have restricted widths. Having said that you could use the B3212 from Exeter to Princetown via Moretonhampstead, once past Moreton you move up onto the moors (past the 5 star Bovey Castle should you want a treat) through Postbridge and Two Bridges into Princetown. Here there is a site at the Plume of Feathers http://www.smoothhound.co.uk/hotels/plume 
From Princetown you can take the B3357 into Tavistock where there are numerous sites (checkout ukcampsites)
http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/
Or the B3212 will take you down into Plymouth.
Although there is another B road going off the A38 from Ashburton to Princetown I would recommend that you do not use it as it has narrow bridges and very steep climbs.
The moors are absolutely beautiful so hope you make it - but then living down here I am biased
Cheers
Ken


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave

I am sure someone will bve along to suggest one of their favorite edge of Dartmoor sites because as far as I know there are no official campsites on Dartmoor itself.

The picture below is a screen shot of the campsites in our own MHF campsite data base, I am pretty sure that it shows all the available Cls and CS sites around Dartmoor.

So until another post comes along please do take a look at the MAP << just enter Princetown UK as the search, set a radius and then click to show the map.

click on the sites to see all the details...


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Dartmoor is lovely, but when the sun doesn't shine, it can be just as nasty. The area isn't really that vast, unless you intend to do a lot of walking (remember the weather constraints at that time of year). Ten days may be a vast over estimation of the time required. Depends on your intentions.
Have a nice time anyway    

Ken


----------



## davidod (May 28, 2005)

Many thanks to you all for the very helpful replies.

Ken (bradleypark) - I will stick to your advised route and Ken (spykal) thank you so much for the map and instructions. I will use that.



flyingpig said:


> Ten days may be a vast over estimation of the time required. Depends on your intentions. We're really anticipating just 1 1/2 days out an overall 10 day trip. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

tavistock to princetown great route to practIce your wildcamping skills. Everywhere is quiet now so plenty of choice


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

All three replies posted by Kens........spoooooooky    :!: 

Ken

edit, spacerunner got in whilst I was typing.....bu**er :!:


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

The route posted over Dartmoor from Exeter is really the only one suitable for anything other than a car and thats the one we use to and from Tavi from Yorkshire when we want a bit of the moor scenery at the beginning or end of our journey, whether in the camper or the car

The CCC site (Higher Longford Farm) on the Princetown road out of Tavi is now busier than it used to be but its in a super spot for access to the moors and star gazing but there's no where to eat or drink within walking distance.

Magpie camping Park between Tavi and Yelverton, takes tourers and is in walking distance of the pubs with food in Horrabridge, and the walk is thro a couple of fields not on the road.

There's plenty of car parks along the Princetown to Tavi road, nad there's also a couple of pubs where parking may be possible

cheers alan


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Langstone Manor is a good site ,good walks straight onto Dartmoor from the site. At Moortown just outside Tavistock on the Princetown road. Also do meals and bar.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> tavistock to princetown great route to practIce your wildcamping skills. Everywhere is quiet now so plenty of choice


Hi Dave,

Agree with Spaccy on this plenty of wild camping spots, also bit of topic but if you are passing the prison pop into the museum it,s fairly new and worth a visit, a lot of history :wink: plenty of parking for a motorhome.

Cheers Steve


----------



## davidod (May 28, 2005)

Thanks Steve - had that on the list OK. Will look at Langstone Manor Chasper.

Coming in from Pembroke in Wales and taking the coastal route from Bristol down as far as Padstow then across to The Eden Project.

Unfortunately time won't allow us to go further in to Cornwall, hopefully on another trip.

A lot of really helpful suggestions for this topic. Many thanks to all.

Dave


----------

